# The buck I'm leasing. Moonspots??



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Today my friend picked up a new buck, which I will be leasing for my adult does at the end of the year. He's got a lovely pedigree (can't remember the details, but got to see his registration paperwork) and is just lovely. We knew he had blue eyes, but what surprised me, it looks like he has moonspots!

So goatie friends of mine, please make my day and tell me these are moonspots!










He has them on both sides.

And just cause, the Nubian buckling she is getting, who I will ALSO be using, for my Nubian Seven, which can be seen on her website, also appears to have moonspots!:

http://www.opendoorsfarm.com/bucks.php

(I have permission to post the picture of Roadhouse)

hlala: :lovey:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well he looks like he has one toward the rear, silver. But if those are white spots and not cream then they are not moonspots. However I would say that is at least one...


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

They do look white in the picture, but they were more of a cream color, not white.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well if they are cream and it is colot on color then they are moonspots. Check out my info page and click the link on moonspot info. Sharron has great info on moonspots there. Or try this link... http://www.goatspots.com/rfaintingfarm.html


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Moonspots :thumb:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Blue eyes and most definitely moonspots! Winner


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, those are moon spots. Cute little guy!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! And that link was FABULOUS. Saving it!

I'll have to get the details of his parentage but it looked really nice from my uneducated view. I can't wait to see what he produces both for my friend and I.

Maybe him and Hope will FINALLY give me a doeling. One with blue eyes and moonspots even...

Hey, I'm allowed to dream! Heck at this point, I'm due for a ton of doelings. I've ONLY produced bucklings here so far.

Breeding time and kidding time can't come too soon


----------

